# come si fa?



## Old AlexRo (4 Novembre 2007)

Eccomi qua a scrivere anche in questa sezione da me incontaminata. 

Espongo brevemente la mia storia: Sono deciso a lasciare mia moglie. Vorrei separarmi ma non ho idea dei passi da compiere.
Sembra che non sarà una separazione consensuale visto che lei non manifesta intenzione alcuna di separarsi ed anzi probabilmente in parte le sembrerà pure una sorpresa amara.
Io sto provando da qualche mese a farle capire che vorrei andarmene ma lei tutte le volte piange e si dispera, pur nella consapevolezza che è tutto finito. Lei fondamentalmente ha paura di restare sola.

Ora. Se me ne andassi di mia intenzione e contro la sua volontà, cosa succederebbe? Potrei legalmente perdere diritti sui beni comuni? (la casa è al 50% e 50%).
Cosa dovrei fare successivamente? Chiedere la separazione consensuale è ancora possibile?

Inoltre noi non abbiamo mai avuto figli pur sposati da dieci anni per volere di entrambi.. potrei ad esempio tentare l'annullamento in questo modo? E se si come?

Grazie a chi si vorrà sbattere per rispondere. Non voglio lasciarla nella cacca ma non è mia intenzione vivere dove non sento più di dover stare.


----------



## Old Actarus (4 Novembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Eccomi qua a scrivere anche in questa sezione da me incontaminata.
> 
> Espongo brevemente la mia storia: Sono deciso a lasciare mia moglie. Vorrei separarmi ma non ho idea dei passi da compiere.
> Sembra che non sarà una separazione consensuale visto che lei non manifesta intenzione alcuna di separarsi ed anzi probabilmente in parte le sembrerà pure una sorpresa amara.
> ...


della tua situazione dici molto poco o sono io che sono nuovo che non conosco parametri.

reddito di lei, reddito di lui, casa in proprietà, potere economico di entrabi
Non avete figli, meglio.
Separarsi....si va da un avvocato e con i parametri sopra esposti si chiede di avviare la procedura.
Annullamento.... si va da un avvocato specializzato in diritto canonico( si ottiene l'annullamento solo con determinati validi motivi.
Non abbandonare il tetto coniugo...non è MAI buona cosa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Novembre 2007)

*O.T.*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Eccomi qua a scrivere anche in questa sezione da me incontaminata.
> 
> Espongo brevemente la mia storia: Sono deciso a lasciare mia moglie. Vorrei separarmi ma non ho idea dei passi da compiere.
> Sembra che non sarà una separazione consensuale visto che lei non manifesta intenzione alcuna di separarsi ed anzi probabilmente in parte le sembrerà pure una sorpresa amara.
> ...


O.T.
Credo di essere fuori argomento perché hai chiesto consigli pratici e legali.
Non capisco perché non vuoi accettare il dolore di tua moglie e il dolore tuo nell'affrontare con lei la constatazione della fine del vostro rapporto.
Non credo che ci sia modo di evitare di affrontare questo lutto che devi riconoscere come anche tuo e al quale hai cercato di sfuggire.
Accetta di piangere e straziarti con lei.


----------



## Old AlexRo (4 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> della tua situazione dici molto poco o sono io che sono nuovo che non conosco parametri.
> 
> reddito di lei, reddito di lui, casa in proprietà, potere economico di entrabi
> Non avete figli, meglio.
> ...


Lei è libera professionista ed il reddito è più alto del mio (circa cinquantamila l'anno). Il potere economico non so cosa sia.
Dall'avvocato dovrei andarci io poichè lei non vuole e non vorrà.

Mi sembra un po' triste fare causa di separazione senza andarmene da casa. Vorrei che se ne rendesse conto prima possibile, ed io pure sono convinto che rimanere in casa potrebbe nuocere alla mia sicurezza. Ma andare avanti così è da farsa.


----------



## Old AlexRo (4 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T.
> Credo di essere fuori argomento perché hai chiesto consigli pratici e legali.
> Non capisco perché non vuoi accettare il dolore di tua moglie e il dolore tuo nell'affrontare con lei la constatazione della fine del vostro rapporto.
> Non credo che ci sia modo di evitare di affrontare questo lutto che devi riconoscere come anche tuo e al quale hai cercato di sfuggire.
> * Accetta di piangere e straziarti con lei*.


Non voglio andarmene per evitare il pianto e lo strazio. Voglio andarmene perchè temo di non ritrovare più il coraggio di fare questa cosa che VA FATTA per entrambi. E' finita e lo sa anche lei.


----------



## Old Actarus (4 Novembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Lei è libera professionista ed il reddito è più alto del mio (circa cinquantamila l'anno). Il potere economico non so cosa sia.
> Dall'avvocato dovrei andarci io poichè lei non vuole e non vorrà.
> 
> Mi sembra un po' triste fare causa di separazione senza andarmene da casa. Vorrei che se ne rendesse conto prima possibile, ed io pure sono convinto che rimanere in casa potrebbe nuocere alla mia sicurezza. Ma andare avanti così è da farsa.


 
Non esiste: tu prima vai da un avvocato e ti separi e solo dopo udienza presidenziale te ne vai di casa.
Che poi c'è da stabilire se tu le lasci la casa : visto il maggio reddito di lei sarebbe almeno equo vendere la casa e con il guadagnato comprarvi qualcosa separatamente.

*Cosa significa rimanere in casa potrebbe nuocere alla tua sicurezza?*


----------



## Old Actarus (4 Novembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Non voglio andarmene per evitare il pianto e lo strazio. Voglio andarmene perchè temo di non ritrovare più il coraggio di fare questa cosa che VA FATTA per entrambi. E' finita e lo sa anche lei.


lei con i suoi strazi ti sta 'ricattando moralmente ed emotivamente'. Lo capisci vero?


----------



## Old AlexRo (4 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Non esiste: tu prima vai da un avvocato e ti separi e solo dopo udienza presidenziale te ne vai di casa.
> Che poi c'è da stabilire se tu le lasci la casa : visto il maggio reddito di lei sarebbe almeno equo vendere la casa e con il guadagnato comprarvi qualcosa separatamente.
> 
> *Cosa significa rimanere in casa potrebbe nuocere alla tua sicurezza?*


OOPS ho scritto malissimo. Intendo Sicurezza circa le intenzioni. Chi mi legge in questo forum sa che non ho mai deciso di lasciarla per paura ed insicurezza. Scusa il fraintendimento.


----------



## Old Actarus (4 Novembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> OOPS ho scritto malissimo. Intendo Sicurezza circa le intenzioni. Chi mi legge in questo forum sa che non ho mai deciso di lasciarla per paura ed insicurezza. Scusa il fraintendimento.


 
Tesi: tu vuoi separarti
Antitesi: lei no
Sintesi: avvocato che volente o nolente inizia una causa di separazione, consensuale se si può, giudiziale solo se non si può evitarla.


nel frattempo non compiere azioni azzardate di nessun tipo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Novembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Non voglio andarmene per evitare il pianto e lo strazio. Voglio andarmene perchè temo di non ritrovare più il coraggio di fare questa cosa che VA FATTA per entrambi. E' finita e lo sa anche lei.


Temo di non essermi spiegata.
Tu vuoi separarti e credo che sia il caso, per quel che può valere la mia opinione in merito.
Ma credo che una separazione sia sempre dolorosa per lei (che lo mostra), ma anche per te.
Mi sembra che tu stia cercando di affrontarla in modo asettico senza neppure accettare l'idea di piangere con lei, piangere insieme davanti al cadavere del vostro amore e del vostro matrimonio mentre credo che sia un momento irrinunciabile.


----------



## Old AlexRo (4 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> lei con i suoi strazi ti sta 'ricattando moralmente ed emotivamente'. Lo capisci vero?


Io non sono la vittima ne lei è il carnefice.. Lei è convinta che se riesce a farmi passare la sbornia che ho per un'altra donna tutto possa tornare come prima mentre in realtà io e l'altra stiamo progettando di metterci insieme lasciando i rispettivi partners.

Cambia qualcosa?


----------



## Old AlexRo (4 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Temo di non essermi spiegata.
> Tu vuoi separarti e credo che sia il caso, per quel che può valere la mia opinione in merito.
> Ma credo che una separazione sia sempre dolorosa per lei (che lo mostra), ma anche per te.
> Mi sembra che tu stia cercando di affrontarla in modo asettico senza neppure accettare l'idea di piangere con lei, piangere insieme davanti al cadavere del vostro amore e del vostro matrimonio mentre credo che sia un momento irrinunciabile.


Ho pianto il mio matrimonio quando dalla Turchia una sera telefonai a lei e mi sentii mettere giù il telefono perchè stava scopando con (quello che scoprii in seguito essere) un ventiquattrenne. Da allora è rimasto affetto per lei ma di certo non per il matrimonio. Un cadavere che ho già sepolto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Novembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Ho pianto il mio matrimonio quando dalla Turchia una sera telefonai a lei e mi sentii mettere giù il telefono perchè stava scopando con (quello che scoprii in seguito essere) un ventiquattrenne. Da allora è rimasto affetto per lei ma di certo non per il matrimonio. Un cadavere che ho già sepolto.


Lo devi seppellire con lei e questo non lo farai fin quando non deciderete insieme le basi dell'accordo di separazione. Vuoi lo strazio di fronte all'avvocato ?
Parlale e chiarisci che non credi più nella possibilità di voi due e ...lascia perdere di nominarle l'altra (che a me da questa prospettiva sembtra solo funzionale ad aiutarti a trovare la forza di separarti) è il vostro rapporto che vuoi chiudere e basta.


----------



## Old fay (4 Novembre 2007)

Io difficilmente ho sentito tra gli amici di storie inizialmente facili per quanto riguarda la separazione. Ossia, c'è sempre qualcuno che la prende meno bene o che non vuole andarsene. Affinchè tutto fili liscio ci vorrebbe che entrambi fossero felici e contenti "altrove..." ma non sempre è così. Quindi io credo caro Alex che tu se sei veramente deciso devi farlo e basta. Inizia da qualche parte, secondo me prima dovresti lasciare la vostra casa e poi iniziare le pratiche della separazione. Finchè resterai dentro casa lei ti renderà penosa la cosa e tu non riuscirai a farlo. non avete nemmeno figli. non ricordo le vostre età, ma cavolo, datevi un'altra possibilità. Senza figli è tutto più facile, lei guadagna bene, insomma...Se non lo fate voi...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2007)

Non lasciare casa, falle scrivere dall'avvocato (tuo) che la inviti per un colloquio volto a sondare le possibilità di una separazione consensuale. Le fissi un appuntamento a breve,  e se non si presenta, avvii la giudiziale con un atto a lei notificato. Non ci sono alternative.
Vedrai che quando le arriva la lettera dell'avvocato cambia registro. *Consultati con l'avvocato per sentire quand'è il momento esatto in cui puoi uscire di casa senza rischiare l'addebbito dell'abbandono del tetto coniugale.*

Non chiedere l'addebito, non è il caso. La casa puo' essere serenamente venduta e il ricavato diviso, nessuno deve chiedere mantenimenti, visto che siete autonomi dal punto di vista del reddito.  


Se lei la prende male, puo' essere utile rivolgersi ad un terapista per un "accompagnamento" di entrambi, come dice Persa, al seppellimento del "cadavere".


L'annullamento rotale è un diverso procedimento di fronte alla Sacra Rota (tribunale ecclesiastico) e  puo' essere ottenuto ove venga dimostrato che uno  o entrambi di voi due si è sposato con la RISERVA MENTALE di non volere aver figli. Bisogna dichiararlo sotto giuramento religioso, personalmente come credente questa procedura pone notevoli interrogativi morali (se cio' non corrispondesse al vero); ma lascio alla sensibilità di ciascuno valutare questo tipo di questioni, anche perché vengono interrogati non solo gli sposi ma anche i familiari, e tutti sottoposti a giuramento.


L'annullamento rotale è irrilevante per il nostro ordinamento ma consente a chi lo ottiene di riottenere il matrimonio religioso, oltre a quello civile (oltre che a godere, diversamente dai divorziati, di tutti i sacramenti). Certo che se cio' si basasse su di una bugia 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 .....

Bacio!


----------



## Iago (4 Novembre 2007)

*scusa eh...*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Ho pianto il mio matrimonio quando dalla Turchia una sera telefonai a lei e *mi sentii mettere giù il telefono perchè stava scopando *con (quello che scoprii in seguito essere) un ventiquattrenne. Da allora è rimasto affetto per lei ma di certo non per il matrimonio. Un cadavere che ho già sepolto.


...detta così sembra che ti abbia detto: -non rompere in questo momento che sto scopando...

e se così fosse, sarebbe molto crudele da parte sua...quindi, perchè?
avevi già una storia extra e lei ha avuto modo di accorgesene e vendicarsi?? (liberissimo di non rispondere)

per la tua domanda: se guadagna più di te, non la lasci nella cacca, e se te ne vai di casa, e non vuoi nulla della casa...lo puoi fare stasera stessa, visto che non avete figli, e in tribunale... tu sarai il coniuge debole...vedrai che non accadrà nulla

se poi invece vuoi: lasciarla, farla traslocare, farle vendere casa, e prendere il tuo 50% (tutto giusto...ma dipende dall'angolo di visione...) allora, il problema è differente e lei lotterà per non essere calpestata troppo (e torto non mi sentirei di darle...), quindi vedi tu...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non lasciare casa, falle scrivere dall'avvocato (tuo) che la inviti per un colloquio volto a sondare le possibilità di una separazione consensuale. Le fissi un appuntamento a breve, e se non si presenta, avvii la giudiziale con un atto a lei notificato. Non ci sono alternative.
> Vedrai che quando le arriva la lettera dell'avvocato cambia registro. *Consultati con l'avvocato per sentire quand'è il momento esatto in cui puoi uscire di casa senza rischiare l'addebbito dell'abbandono del tetto coniugale.*
> 
> Non chiedere l'addebito, non è il caso. La casa puo' essere serenamente venduta e il ricavato diviso, nessuno deve chiedere mantenimenti, visto che siete autonomi dal punto di vista del reddito.
> ...


non esiste più l'addebito o colpa per l'abbandono del tetto coniugale.
sono adulti, vaccinati e non hanno figli.
basta che uno dei due non voglia più condividere la sua vita con l'altro. semplice, semplice.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...detta così sembra che ti abbia detto: -non rompere in questo momento che sto scopando...
> 
> e se così fosse, sarebbe molto crudele da parte sua...quindi, perchè?
> avevi già una storia extra e lei ha avuto modo di accorgesene e vendicarsi?? (liberissimo di non rispondere)
> ...


cazzo dici, Jago, non hanno figli e vegetano da anni. 
per lui il "prima che arrivassi te" è già metabolizzato, tanto è vero che dice di essersi innamorato di un'altra...
che cazz di senso avrebbe mantenere in piedi un'unione del genere...
la casa, i parenti, Et in visita?
ma magari trovasse davvero la forza di dire basta..


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Novembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Io non sono la vittima ne lei è il carnefice.. Lei è convinta che se riesce a farmi passare la sbornia che ho per un'altra donna tutto possa tornare come prima mentre in realtà *io e l'altra stiamo progettando di metterci insieme lasciando i rispettivi partners.*
> 
> Cambia qualcosa?





Anna A ha detto:


> cazzo dici, Jago, non hanno figli e vegetano da anni.
> per lui il "prima che arrivassi te" è già metabolizzato, tanto è vero che dice di essersi innamorato di un'altra...
> che cazz di senso avrebbe mantenere in piedi un'unione del genere...
> la casa, i parenti, Et in visita?
> *ma magari trovasse davvero la forza di dire basta*..


Se la forza la trova in quello che ho evidenziato sopra e per come l'ha raccontata fino ad ora riguardo al di lei prenderlo e mollarlo...mi sa che si sgonfierà presto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sempre che non vi sian stati mutamenti che non ci ha ancora detto...


----------



## Old Actarus (5 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non esiste più l'addebito o colpa per l'abbandono del tetto coniugale.
> sono adulti, vaccinati e non hanno figli.
> basta che uno dei due non voglia più condividere la sua vita con l'altro. semplice, semplice.


 
esiste , esiste.
Lui non deve abbandonare il tetto cogniugale finchè non è omologata la separazione.Anche perchè il tetto potrebbe essere venduto ed il ricavato diviso equamente.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non esiste più l'addebito o colpa per l'abbandono del tetto coniugale.
> sono adulti, vaccinati e non hanno figli.
> basta che uno dei due non voglia più condividere la sua vita con l'altro. semplice, semplice.


 
non intendevo l'addebito per abbandono, bensì qualsiasi tipo di responsabilità penale per l'abbandono.Comunque, semplice o no, ci va cautela, consulti il suo avvocato.

Bacio!


----------



## Old AlexRo (6 Novembre 2007)

Rispondo un po' a braccio a tutti, ringraziando per come ciò che scrivete. Sono cose che leggo con attenzione.

@Iago: In pratica ho sentito che era con un altro (avevo già il sospetto da tempo ma andando via per lavoro non avevo la certezza). Alla seconda chiamata aveva spento il cell. Al ritorno ha poi ammesso durante la discussione. Io una storia l'avevo avuta qualche anno prima ed è stato uno dei motivi per cui ho perdonato, avendo lei fatto altrettanto.

Voglio solo andarmene. Lei la lascio in casa senza chiedere nulla se non che la proprietà rimanga ad entrambi e quindi in caso di vendita si divida a metà. Non chiedo ovviamente soldi ne altro. Porterei via alcune cose (neanche troppe visto quanto mi piace spendere!) ed i conti li abbiamo già divisi qualche mese fa. Rimane un debito suo nei miei confronti di cinquemila euro che mi farebbero comodo ma per i quali non piango se non arrivano.

@Anna e Fedi.
Sono consapevole (anzi siamo consapevoli) che prima di tutto dobbiamo capire cosa vogliamo dai rispettivi matrimoni (convivenza nel suo caso). Io ora voglio solo andarmene, affittare un bilocale vicino al lavoro (80 km tutti i giorni rompono parecchio) e starmene un po' per conto mio. Non credo che ce la farei a farlo senza vedermi comunque con la mia amica ma non vorrei lasciare una vita di coppia per un'altra vita di coppia non subito e non senza conoscerci di più. Sono solo sei/sette mesi che ci conosciamo e tre che ci frequentiamo. Vorrei provare qualche mese da solo per capire. Certo lo scopo sarebbe conoscere finalmente alla luce del sole la mia collega e progettare qualcosa insieme.
Ci sono stati parecchi cambiamenti. Ho capito che molti dei viaggi degli inizi erano appunto viaggi della mia mente. Mi ha aiutato molto uno psicologo che frequento da qualche mese e soprattutto il fatto che finalmente anche lei ha trovato il coraggio di esplicitare i sentimenti, che poco a poco sono andati crescendo. Rimane da risolvere entrambi la propria faccenda per poi iniziare a fare sul serio. Siamo qui.

@Actarus, Verena
Non ce la faccio. Devo andarmene perchè mi pare troppo coinvolgere l'avvocato continuando a condividere il letto. Lei sta provando in tutti i modi a dissuadermi. Sta facendo anche cose molto brutte delle quali non vorrei parlare ma che lasciano capire che è oggettivamente intenzionata a creare ostacoli. Fondamentalmente per paura di rimanere sola. La sto convincendo ad andare in terapia per provare a sentire che le dicono. Io però devo andarmene quanto prima. L'avvocato oltretutto è il testimone di nozze per cui non so neanche se coinvolgerlo o se andare da un altro direttamente.

@Fay
Ho qualche amico che è riuscito senza troppi patemi a separarsi ma erano tutte coppie composte da persone molto diverse da me e mia moglie. La vedo dura e credo che ci sarà da stare male. Ma me lo merito.

Cià!


----------



## Iago (7 Novembre 2007)

*AlexRo*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Rispondo un po' a braccio a tutti, ringraziando per come ciò che scrivete. Sono cose che leggo con attenzione.
> 
> @Iago: In pratica ho sentito che era con un altro (avevo già il sospetto da tempo ma andando via per lavoro non avevo la certezza). Alla seconda chiamata aveva spento il cell. Al ritorno ha poi ammesso durante la discussione. Io una storia l'avevo avuta qualche anno prima ed è stato uno dei motivi per cui ho perdonato, avendo lei fatto altrettanto.
> 
> Voglio solo andarmene. Lei la lascio in casa senza chiedere nulla se non che la proprietà rimanga ad entrambi e quindi in caso di vendita si divida a metà. Non chiedo ovviamente soldi ne altro. Porterei via alcune cose (neanche troppe visto quanto mi piace spendere!) ed i conti li abbiamo già divisi qualche mese fa. Rimane un debito suo nei miei confronti di cinquemila euro che mi farebbero comodo ma per i quali non piango se non arrivano.



...separarsi è un diritto, e nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi lo usa uno solo.

...ci si sposa in due, ci si separa in uno.

dopo averne parlato abbondantemente a lei, puoi andartene e legalmente la tua situazione non peggiorerà, e viste le tue intenzioni (vedi casa, che è e resta tua al 50%, e danaro...), nulla verrà pregiudicato o compromesso.

P.s. falle anche un'elenco delle cose che vorresti portare via, e sottoponiglielo (non sarà d'accordo su nulla, non ti darà i cinquemila) ma, ripeto, se le tue intenzioni sono quelle di cui sopra...non  perdi e non temi nulla.
in bocca al lupo e facci sapere.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...separarsi è un diritto, e nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi lo usa uno solo.
> 
> ...ci si sposa in due, ci si separa in uno.
> 
> ...


ci si separa sempre in due. anche se è solo uno che vuole farlo.
ma a parte tutto, se no ci sono figli e se la cosa non funziona più.. meglio rimetterci qualche euro che negarsi e negare all'altro la possibilità di ricominciare da zero.


----------

